# Across Vape Hazard RTA



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

This is an interesting one. Another tank that takes Billet Box bridges. It comes with a bridge! But I really want the tank for my Atom Bridge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an interesting one. Another tank that takes Billet Box bridges. It comes with a bridge! But I really want the tank for my Atom Bridge!
> View attachment 267059
> View attachment 267060
> View attachment 267061
> ...


Do you know if these will be available locally? I'm quite keen on giving it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

This isn't going well right from the start! I removed my Atom bridge from the Hoko.e and popped it into the tank, and filled it up. Its top fill with a bung. It works ok if you go slow enough. If not juice mess ensues!

No Atomiser found? I buggered around with it for a while, getting more frustrated. Then I grabbed the Hussar STM, which I have been testing and popped that into the tank. Same issue.

OK, let's build the bridge it comes with. Nice ideas with the deck screws that you can move them depending on which way your coil is wound. Make sure you fire the coil before placing it into the tank because the space is very limited inside, and I had to move the coil a few times before it would fire without shorting. 2.5mm coil or smaller for this one.

I hate the drip tip. At least the hole on the top takes a 510 drip tip.

OK this one works in the tank. Airflow and flavour is OK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Halfdaft said:


> Do you know if these will be available locally? I'm quite keen on giving it a try!



I doubt it @Halfdaft! I got mine from a web site in Spain. Fast DHL delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt it @Halfdaft! I got mine from a web site in Spain. Fast DHL delivery.


Just seeing the issues that you'd posted about has made me very hesitant as the Atom is one of my most used RBA's...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Halfdaft said:


> Just seeing the issues that you'd posted about has made me very hesitant as the Atom is one of my most used RBA's...



100% with you @Halfdaft. OK just tested the Cloud Mods RBA and it works fine as does the Mobb Mini. Mark Todd says his STM works in it so I will give it another go as well as the Atom. If the Atom doesn't work then it's a fail!

OMG, I hate the drip tip system! Looks DOFF!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

The Hussar STM and Atom, which have that annoying screw band on the bottom to pulse the coil, don't work in the Hazard. Will see how @BigGuy gets on with his. @Kevin Long what bridges have you tried in yours?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kevin Long (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hussar STM and Atom, which have that annoying screw band on the bottom to pulse the coil, don't work in the Hazard. Will see how @BigGuy gets on with his. @Kevin Long what bridges have you tried in yours?
> View attachment 267066



I've only tried the bridge that came with it, worked really well, no leaking etc. Then all of a sudden massive leaking. I don't think it was my build because it didn't leak for an entire day. I'll try the AMU or Cloud next.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

OK, after a day with the Hazard, I'm much happier with it. I guess I was just pretty sad that the Atom didn't work, and that made me grumpy! I have had the Cloud Mods Bridge in it, and it has performed well. No leaking and enough airflow! I still think the drip tip system sucks noogies! But if you want a reasonably priced tank to handle most bridges then this could be one for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/22)

@Rob Fisher , what’s the juice capacity with the bridge inside it?

3ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what’s the juice capacity with the bridge inside it?
> 
> 3ml?



The little manual says 4ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The little manual says 4ml.



thats nice


----------



## Kevin Long (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The little manual says 4ml.



I guess it also depends on the size of the bridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

